# My tribute to Ed Roth! The Finkinator!



## Jewelman13 (Apr 22, 2020)

My tribute to Ed Roth! The Finkinator!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 22, 2020)

Very well done!! 

I think he would be impressed.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 22, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Very well done!!
> 
> I think he would be impressed.




Thanks! It is a fun project.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 22, 2020)

This really is beyond killer, Greg. Simply amazing!


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 22, 2020)

Beautiful work.
Rolling art!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2020)

Not goo goo over muscle bikes, but* I Really Really dig this!!! *


----------



## 1motime (Apr 22, 2020)

That is Ratalicious!  Almost ripped my eyeballs out all the green!  Big Daddy would flip poppin a wheelie!  Beyond Kool bike!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 22, 2020)

Very cool, tough to top that. One of a kind.


----------



## Eddieman (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks BAD.......Is BAD.....!


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2020)

Very cool! I use to have a a big collection of Ed Roth stuff. Even corresponded with him via mail back in the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2020)

@Jewelman13 this bike is awesome! Well done...


----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 22, 2020)

Sweetums ! 

Well done !


If you had that as a kid, 
you would be 
King [emoji1780] of the Neighborhood !


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 22, 2020)

That is a Really Great custom! Be very proud of your work on it.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 22, 2020)

Man that’s badass Breg !!


----------



## kasper (Apr 23, 2020)

Very cool bike.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 23, 2020)

Big Daddy would be proud.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2020)

I met him years ago @ the Detroit Autorama. They showcased  a few of his 60's cars. Very friendly guy,I think he passed soon after


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 23, 2020)

This would look sweet on the front fender


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Apr 23, 2020)

@Jewelman13 ... that has to be one of the Sweetest Muscle Bikes I have ever seen!! Outstanding Job!!
And in some "ESP" kind-of-way ... 4 days ago (rainy Sunday) I was Custom wrapping some handlebars for my 68 Screamer 2 (see pics)
That look like I was wrapping them to go onto your FINKINATOR !!
Look how these bars match your seat! .... what an unbelievable coincidence  
CHEERS!! CCR Dave


----------



## Jewelman13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> @Jewelman13 ... that has to be one of the Sweetest Muscle Bikes I have ever seen!! Outstanding Job!!
> And in some "ESP" kind-of-way ... 4 days ago (rainy Sunday) I was Custom wrapping some handlebars for my 68 Screamer 2 (see pics)
> That look like I was wrapping them to go onto your FINKINATOR !!
> Look how these bars match your seat! .... what an unbelievable coincidence
> ...




I definitely love the bar wrap you did!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jewelman13 said:


> My tribute to Ed Roth! The Finkinator!
> 
> View attachment 1179173
> View attachment 1179174View attachment 1179175
> ...



Fantastic. 
Now I have 1000 questions! I assume you fabricated most everything? 
How in the world did you do all that? About how many hours working on it?
It's incredible. 


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Apr 23, 2020)

Absolutely P-H-E-N-O-M-E-N-A-L !!!!!!! Best bike EVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2020)

WOW ! Bad Azz !!!!


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 23, 2020)

Now you're cookin' with gas!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 23, 2020)

you would have been the coolest kid on the block with that one in my neighborhood.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2020)

*Freaken Beautiful!!!!  You are DA Man!!*


----------



## butnut (May 14, 2020)

Dig it daddy'o! Well done! I'm a big Fink fan!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 15, 2020)

Just  !! WOW !!


----------



## gkeep (May 30, 2020)

This guys jealous!


----------



## Psychographic (May 31, 2020)

What a cool looking bike. I love that chainguard.


----------



## cbustapeck (Oct 21, 2020)

I am totally in awe. You win.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 22, 2020)

Wow that is striking to say the least, definitely one of the coolest muscle bikes I've seen.


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm blown away at the flow of the lines of your bike. The way the wheelie bars continue the arc of the Eliminator frame is pure art. The chain guard is simply the coolest musclebike chain guard I've ever seen. This is bicycle eye candy!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 22, 2020)

This is an old thread that keeps getting discovered.  LOTS of bikes on the CABE.  In spite of it all this is the is THE Koolest bike ever!


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 28, 2020)

WANT


----------

